# Hallo, möchte gerne wissen wie ich heiße?



## nuggeterbse (30. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend,
wenn ich Abends nach der Arbeit nach Hause komme ( ist meist schon später,da ich Kellnerin bin) ,sitze ich gerne noch eine Weile am Teich, bzw. gehört auch noch ein Rundgang durch den Garten dazu.
Neulich kroch mir eine Nacktschnecke über den Weg,die ich so noch nie gesehen habe......
Es befinden sich mittlerweile einige __ Tigerschnegel bei mir im Garten (über die ich mich auch total freue,da ja sehr nützlich),..............die Spanier sammel ich dagegen konsequent ab............. aber die hier ist so eine Mischung aus beiden - - - nur in GRÜN? 
Kennt die Jemand von Euch?

Vielen Dank und warte mit gespannten Grüßen


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juni 2020)

Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein Schnegel, man kann ja auch die Zeichnung sehen .
 www.schnegel.at › limacidae
*Webergebnisse*
Schnegel (Limacidae) - Die faszinierende Welt der Schnegel
 

Der Blauschnegel ist ein Waldbewohner, der eine blaue, malachitgrüne bis fast schwarze Farbe haben kann. Mit einer Größe von bis zu 14 cm ist der Blauschnegel etwas kleiner als die eingangs beschriebenen Arten.

Habe mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden .


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2020)

Oder das ist ein __ Tigerschnegel, der zuviele Glühwürmchen gefressen hat....

Habe ich noch nie gesehen - danke fürs Zeigen!


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Ich wusste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, daß es so viele verschiedene Schnegel Arten gibt. 
Ich kannte nur den Tiger. 

Glühwürmchen kann nicht sein - - - gibt es hier leider nicht mehr


----------



## gabi (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab gestern mal ein bisschen auf der österreichischen Schnegelseite gesucht und würde dein Exemplar mit Bierschnegel ansprechen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
Jetzt, wo ich einen Namen habe, kann ich auch mehr gockeln.
Schon witzig, wenn es ein Bierschnegel ist. 
Keine Ahnung, was der in unserem Garten 
sucht. 
Bier findet er leider nicht und feuchte Kellerräume habe ich auch nicht. 
Freut mich sehr, dass er da ist (scheint sehr selten zu sein) und hoffe sehr, dass er überlebt 
 Danke für eure Mühe 
Ich berichte falls ich ihn nochmal sichte


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2020)

Hi Michi,

Limax sind farblich in einer großen Vielfalt zu finden

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal einen kleinen Zwischenstand abgeben.....
Der Bierschnegel wurde noch einmal (unter einem Stein ) gesichtet,aber danach auch nicht mehr.....
Hingegen dafür reichlich __ Tigerschnegel like 
Die sind echt hübsch (für eine Nacktschnecke ) und jede ist mit einem eigenen Muster versehen......ich finde sie toll, obwohl ich mich denn doch teilweise sehr erschrecke (bei meinem nächtlichen GG ( Gartengang ), +  TG (Teichgang)  wie groß sie doch werden können.........
Ich denke jedes Mal, eine kleine Schlange ist unterwegs .................
wie gesagt , ich freue mich über die Schnegel (Limax ) und bin aber nach wie vor auf der Jagd nach den Spanischen 

So, es wird langsam dunkel, ich geh dann mal jagen  
LG Michi


----------

